# x11/libSM: Unable to compile, amd64 8.2 and 10.0 current



## frankpeng (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, FreeBSD Pros!

I just want to install php5.3.8 for drupal7. I have a hard time on 8.2 because it stopped at x11/libSM for php5-gd. So I switched to 9.0 RC2. I did a cvsup and [cmd=]make buildworld && make buildkernel KERNCONF=.. && make installkernel KERNCONF=...[/cmd]
[cmd=]mergemaster ...[/cmd]

*uname -a* ends up with 10.0 current.

`cd /usr/ports/x11/libSM`
`make -DBATCH install clean`

```
sm_genid.c In function "SmsGenerateCliendID'
... error : storage size of 'uuid' isn't know.
...
...
```
This is exactly the same as in 8.2.

It looks like the problem of libtool. Because I do a `make install clean` for drupal7 before everything else, it is ok. But it is using PostgreSQL 8.4.9. I want 9.1.1. So I did a install of postgresql 9.1.1. It asks to upgrade to libtool 2.4.

Since then I can never compile php5-gd because of libSM. Someone please enlighten me, please!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

First, go back to 9-STABLE, with 
	
	



```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
```
 in the supfile.  There are problems with 10.0 with ports.

After that, force a rebuild of all installed ports.


----------



## frankpeng (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you. 
I stay in 9.0RC2. No problem so far.


----------

